# Bedroom setup?



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

Hi, I am looking for a 5.1 system for my bedroom. The front and surround speakers need to be small enough that I can hang them from the ceilings/walls.

I would like some advice on a decent system for a modest budget.

My current speakers in that room are a Cambridge SoundWorks New Ensemble III Home Theater Speaker System. I bought this about 10 years ago. Before they were bought by Creative. These aren't bad considering what I paid for them at the time(~$200) but I am definitely ready to step up a bit as we have been watching more and more movies in the bedroom.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
What is your max budget? SVS's SCS Series really are quite excellent and should be small enough for your application. If you could give max dimensions for the speaker, that would help as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

I would like to stay under $1000 including the speaker mounts if possible. I have some flexibility though.

I don't know that I have a specific maximum size. The fronts are mounted via ceiling mounts and I am sure I would have to replace them with something stronger. The surrounds are literally just hanging on the wall right now so I am probably going to need some kind of wall mount bracket. Unfortunately, the room is less than ideal for surrounds. I have to mount them on the wall behind my sitting position and it is literally right behind me. So if they stick out too much than they may actually be in front of me.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with Jack The SVS SBS-01's are a great speaker and well under you budget you also get a great subwoofer with it.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

You can also pick up some OmniMount wall or ceiling brackets from SVS as well


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm with the other folks on this one too.. if you've got $1k for a 5.1 system, it'd be pretty hard to beat SVS's SBS or SCS systems.

If you can possibly finagle it, getting some Usher S-520's up front would be in an upgrade imo. They retail for ~$400/pair, so you'd have to see if someone sells them at a discount. I'd even consider skipping the center channel and getting the SVS SBS's for the rear.

As for the sub, stick with SVS regardless of what you do. Pretty hard to beat SVS at any given price point.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Another vote for the SVS speakers which are pretty hard to match for the price, I remember first hearing them and they did remind me of M&K speakers in there presentation which is not a bad thing considering the price of a similar M&K package...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

And they are currently on sale to make way for the Version 2 coming next year.


----------

